
The Future of Cities Depends on Public Transit - dget
https://blog.remix.com/the-future-of-cities-depends-on-public-transit-13ee70d476df
======
AndrewDP
Yes, public transit needs more investment. Claiming that the 'future of
cities' is reliant on that investment is a bit myopic. The future of cities
depends more on sensible planning as to how limited real estate is developed
(mixed use, density, etc). Sensible planning can make existing public transit
more efficient. Of course, this is why NIMBYism is so destructive and
ultimately costly on the wider community.

